# Dry Aged Ribeye



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2019)

Some of the dry aged ribeye steaks I did for 45 days in a UMAi around last Christmas made the trip to AZ. I seasoned the steaks when I cut them with salt and pepper before they went into the vac-seal bag. I popped one right from the freezer into the Sous Vide pot for four hours at 126º.






I've taken to getting a char on my steaks with the aid of a weed torch. I don't have a gas grill, the DW isn't fond of the smell of the house if I use the iron skillet, and I love playing with fire.





Tho I doubt I'll ever take the time and fridge space to ever dry age another rib roast, the steaks I got out of it were pretty darned flavorful. Buttery yam, garlic butter spinach, horseradish, little glass of cab. What can I say, I like butter. RAY


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 5, 2019)

Looks fantastic!! I am going to try dry aging some prime rib for Christmas dinner this year. I will Sous vide that and finish off on a 500F kamado.


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 5, 2019)

Well jcam, give dry aging a shot and see what you think. I did a total of three standing rib roasts after backing the rib bones off, they can puncture the UMAi bag. Having only the kitchen fridge it took up a big chunk of space for 45 days, and I didn't think it made all that much difference in the flavor of the steak. 





All that rubbery stuff on the outside has to be trimmed off, it doesn't chew or taste too good to me. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 5, 2019)

looks like a tasty dinner. gotta love the torch


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 5, 2019)

fridge space: "Tho I doubt I'll ever take the time and fridge space to ever dry age another rib roast..."
easy peasy solution to fridge space: Buy the wife a new bigger fridge!  She will love it and claim the old fridge for the garage or basement!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 6, 2019)

That is a fine looking meal!
The steak looks fantastic!
Al


----------

